# L1 Business plan



## crys (Feb 20, 2009)

Does anyone have a template or a copy of their business plan they used for L1 purposes that i could take a look at? im not interested in your figures and anything personal, this can all be taken out, just a template of what it should look like and how it should be set out. I am under the impression this is slightly different to a usual business plan (which i have done a number of before in the past) and as i am experienced in doing them, i dont particularly want to pay an external source to do it when i can do it myself with my hubby doing the accounts side as he is an accountant.

thanks
Crystal


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Just use Google. Biz plans are all over the web from SBA Small Business Administration to obscure CPAs.


----------



## crys (Feb 20, 2009)

i have a template but was under the impression that it needed to be different to a normal business plan, less pages and more geared up to what your company expectations are going to be in the first 12 months. would be handy just to see a copy so that i dont send them 40 pages of rubbish they are not interested in!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

crys said:


> i have a template but was under the impression that it needed to be different to a normal business plan, less pages and more geared up to what your company expectations are going to be in the first 12 months. would be handy just to see a copy so that i dont send them 40 pages of rubbish they are not interested in!


I sent you the site of a friend who made move fairly recently.


----------



## crys (Feb 20, 2009)

pm received thats really helpful many thanks!


----------



## AtomicUK (Oct 5, 2011)

twostep said:


> I sent you the site of a friend who made move fairly recently.


Would it be possible to have a copy of the link?

I am looking to open an small office in the US for my business.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

To try for an intra company transfer visa without an Aila lawyer is a poor idea


----------

